# Problemas con placa de sonido gina echo 20



## djpusse (Jul 23, 2009)

hola gente no se si este es el lugar donde hacer esta consulta pero bue aca va.

resulta que compre una de estas placas de sonido muy reconocidas y tengo problemas prmero que el software que venia en el cd es para win 98 me he bajado de la pagina www.echoaudio.com el controlador para xp


lo instale anda y todo pero no bien hace como un chasquido distorsion la verdad es que no se como llamarlo

el problema lo hace con el todos los programas de reproduccion de musica ya la instale y la desinstale como 10 veces y el problema persiste

tambien le cambie la latencia bajandolao subiendola hace lo mismo


en una instalada despues de varias cuando ponia a reproducir un tema en el winamp se me apagaba el monitor y volvia a encender como si cambiaras la resolucon

despues que la reinicie no lo hizo mas 

tengo una pentium4 3.0 con 2gb de ram dual channel y placa base intel y una placa de video de 64 PCI (no PCI Express)

la verdad es que me quiero morir la compre y ahora no me anda

de antemano Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 23, 2009)

Que, no tiene garantía el aparato ese? Si ya lo probaste en mas de una computadora, no hay mucho que hacer. Lo que si creo es que podrías estar configurando mal el programa controlador de la tarjeta. A lo que si no tengo explicación es a lo del monitor.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 24, 2009)

mira me parece que es esto



> 2. I’m hearing clicking, popping in my audio, and/or experiencing audio dropouts. [top]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.echoaudio.com/Support/Common_Problems/PC.php




traductor google

Si los buffers de audio en su aplicación de audio son demasiado bajos, es posible que haga clic, apareciendo, y la deserción escolar. Configuración correcta de amortiguación puede diferir de la máquina a máquina, dependiendo de su configuración particular. Su placa base, disco duro, procesador, memoria RAM y todos los factores están en la grabación de audio / rendimiento de la reproducción. Va a establecer el número y el tamaño de los buffers de audio en su aplicación de audio, por lo tanto, se refieren a la dada de audio para la documentación de la aplicación de amortiguación instrucciones. 



Si tiene celular, es posible que tenga que desactivar esta opción. Puede haber un cambio físico que desactiva su capacidad inalámbrica. 



_Asegúrese de que ha establecido la entrada de reloj interno en la aplicación de consola, a menos que la sincronización a otro dispositivo vía Word Clock, S / PDIF o ADAT. Para una completa discusión sobre la hora, consulte su manual del producto Echo. 



Ejecutar como pocos programas como sea posible en la bandeja del sistema de Windows. La bandeja del sistema de Windows es la sección de la barra de tareas que contiene el reloj. Cada icono que aparezca en la bandeja es un programa en ejecución, y los programas en la bandeja de consumir recursos del ordenador. Los programas que se ejecutan en la bandeja de audio puede causar un comportamiento impredecible y la latencia en sus programas de audio. Al hacer clic derecho en el icono y seleccionando la opción "desactivar" se eliminará la mayoría de los programas de la bandeja. _



revisa los buffer y todas las transmisiónes inalambricas


----------



## djpusse (Jul 24, 2009)

> Que, no tiene garantía el aparato ese? Si ya lo probaste en mas de una computadora, no hay mucho que hacer. Lo que si creo es que podrías estar configurando mal el programa controlador de la tarjeta. A lo que si no tengo explicación es a lo del monitor.



si garantia tiene pero ya he probado una de estas placas aca en mi maquina y me acuerdo que me habia hecho renegar bastante pero anduvo pero no se que fue lo que le habia echo a la otra 

la otra era de un amigo que me la habia prestado y hacia lo mismo que esta y despues de hacerle de todo anduvo y no me acuerdo que fue lo que le hice




> revisa los buffer y todas las transmisiónes inalambricas



mira no se a que te referis transmicones inalambricas pero tengo un transmisor de fm aca a 1mts de la maquina (no se entiende muy bien la traduccion es algo que no comparto con san google jeje)


recien hice una prueba puse un tema en el winamp y empece a cerrar programas y cuando cerre el messenger se empezo a escuchar por de mas de feo como si le vajaras el pich y con ruido

despues de eso probe con el windows media player y sale con chasquido sin la visualizacion y con la visualizacion sale como si le bajaras el pich y con ruido

ya le estoy desconfiando a la placa de video ya que es muy chica, vieja y encima solo PCI

sera la placa yo se que esta placa me esta haciendo cuello botella pero ya voy a comprar otra 

quisiera que me respondan si puede o no  ser la placa de video asi salgo a buscar una prestada para probar



Gracias gente 

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 24, 2009)

esta parte si esta bien traducida




> Su placa base, disco duro, procesador, memoria RAM y todos los factores están en la grabación de audio





si cambia la placa de video y fijate

tambien puedes tener algun troyano que te estee consumiendo recursos sin que lo notes


----------



## djpusse (Jul 24, 2009)

hola gente 

estoy buscando a alguien que me preste una placa para probar


y con respecto al troyano no creo que alla porque instale otro windows nuevo hace un rato en mi pc y tambien hace lo mismo

ahora le voy a pedir la placa de sonido que tiene una igual que anteriormente me la habia prestado para probar si es la placa de sonido que compre

pruebo esto porque es mas facil conseguir esta placa de sonido que la de video


Saludos cuando tenga noticias posteo mientras si alguien tiene un aporte bienvenido sea


----------



## capitanp (Jul 24, 2009)

no le digas a nadie pero windows es un troyano...


----------



## djpusse (Jul 24, 2009)

jeje te equivocas es mas que un troyano tiene todo tipo de virus esta cosa... jejej


por cierto el windows que estoy usando es el uE que ya varios me han dicho que no sirve para nada


mañana me traen la placa de sonido pruebo y comento los resultados


Saludos  Gracias


----------



## djpusse (Jul 25, 2009)

hola gente les comento que hoy hice la prueba de cambiar la placa de video y tube buenos resultados en el windows que uso siempre 

en el windows que instale ayer hace lo mismo no se porque 


pero bue cuando compre una placa de video me pondre a investigar y probar 


por ahora sigo con la sound blaster que no le llega ni a los talones a esta jeje


Gracias por todo gente 
Saludos y que anden bien y si alguien tiene algun problema con esta placa bienvenido sea

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> no le digas a nadie pero windows es un troyano...



A pero que buen troyano, mira que salio bueno, ya que me ayuda a postar en el foro.  

Saludos.


----------

